# [Sécurité] des disques dur

## mysix

J'aimerais mettre un maximum de sécurité sur un de mes disques durs mais je n'ai pas la science infuse...

J'aimerais le sécurisé en plusieurs étapes :

1. Crypter la partition (cryptsetup)

2. Si le mot de passe est tapé 3x faux :

            2.1. Changement aléatoire du mot de passe

            2.2. Formate son contenu

Mais j'aimerais savoir surtout si c'est possible indépendamment de l'ordinateur. Je m'explique, on vole ton ordinateur et la personne retire le disque dur afin de pouvoir lire son contenu... Et là les sécurités ci-dessus sont toujours exécuté alors qu'il n'est pas branché à son ordinateur d'origine.

Ou bien imaginer une sorte de pam_hd qui permet au disque dur d'être seulement lue sur l'ordinateur d'origine grâce à la reconnaissance du matériel un peu comme win7 qui peut être installé sur un seul PC d'une configuration matériel bien distincte.

En gros il faut que ça ne puisse plus être accédé après 3 essais ni par moi, ni par autrui.

Et s'il existe un soft permettant de faire sauter les têtes de lecture, je suis prenant ^^

Enfin vous voyez le concept.

Merci, j'attend avec impatience vos idées !

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps un bon cryptage ça se casse pas comme ça. De l'AES ça se casse qu'en brute force et c'est pas avec n'importe quel machine derrière. Et au final un voleur amha il va pas se prendre la tête: il va te reformater tout ça et c'est tout (s'il te vole pour le matériel).

----------

## mysix

Ouai, mais l'histoire du voleur ce n'est qu'un exemple ^^

Il faudra un moyen absolu dans la marge du possible pour sécuriser le tout.

Je suis certain que ça intéresserai d'autres personnes.

Parce que un cryptage c'est bien joli mais ça se décrypte. Il faut LA solution qu'il est impossible d'accéder aux données.

C'est sur que le top serait une destruction physique mais là ça va être difficile à distance ou en automatisme ^^

----------

## mp342

Ce que tu cherche a faire n'est pas possible avec un disque dur. Pour qu'une telle protection ne puisse pas être contournée en branchant le disque dur sur un autre ordinateur, il faudrait que le code qui vérifie le mot de passe et qui efface le disque après 3 erreurs soit directement dans le périphérique.

Si tu cherche a protéger un disque, utilise cryptsetup avec une clé suffisamment grande (utilise une vrai clé de cryptage, pas un mot de passe qui peut être cassé) et stocke la clé sur un périphérique amovible comme une clé usb. Ensuite, tu ne branche le périphérique que pour monter le disque de cette façon, si tu te fait voler le disque, il n'est pas possible de le décrypter a part peut être si tu possède des secrets d'états !!!

----------

## mysix

Hum oui je vois, j'accède déjà à mon pc grâce à une clé usb...

Mais je vois bien ce que tu veux dire...

Mais j'aime pousser un peu plus les recherches pour voir ce qui est possible de faire.

Maintenant je me pose une question, par défaut les ordinateurs vont commencer à lire les premiers secteurs du disque dur soit le mbr. Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'implanter un mini-programme un peu comme un bootloader sur lequel il faudrait mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir y accéder. En faite il y aurait un mini OS intégré et que c'est ce dernier qui gère la table du disque dur.

en optant de bypasser ceci il serait impossible d'accéder au disque dur puisqu'il n'y aurait pas de table de partition...

Enfin j'ai peut-être les idées tordu mais ce sont des questions que je me pose.

----------

## mp342

Je ne vois pas trop comment l'absence de table de partition pourrait empêcher d'accéder au données contenues dans le disque. Un outil de bas niveau pourrait aisément retrouver les systèmes de fichiers et y accéder   :Confused:  .

----------

## Slashounet

+1 pour mp342 & kwenspc

Une bonne clef de chiffrement (et pas cryptage, pitié !) suffit largement pour mettre tes données à l'abri. Pour avoir ton système de sécurité rêvé, il faudrait que du code soit embarqué directement sur le disque. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce genre de système serait vraiment plus efficace que le chiffrement pur et simple de ton disque.

/

----------

## ghoti

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Pour avoir ton système de sécurité rêvé, il faudrait que du code soit embarqué directement sur le disque. 

 

Mais c'est déjà le cas ! Enfin, si on peut dire  :Smile: 

La norme ATA prévoit la fonction "disk lock" permettant de verrouiller un périphérique ATA au niveau matériel.

Voir "man hdparm" pour les détails quant au mécanisme (faire une recherche sur "--security").

Etant donné que la "surface" d'un disque verrouillé de la sorte n'est même plus reconnu par aucun système d'exploitation, les données, chiffrées ou non, ne sont plus accessibles, même en "raw".

A vrai dire, un disque "locké" est totalement inutilisable si on ne possède pas la clé. Même un formatage est impossible !

Seul le recours à des firmes spécialisées permet éventuellement de débloquer le disque ...

----------

## Slashounet

Certes, mais quel est l'avantage par rapport au chiffrement simple ? Dans tous les cas, les données sont inaccessibles et inutilisables. Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une véritable sécurité supplémentaire. D'ailleurs, si je me retrouvais face à un disque dont le propriétaire utilise cette fonctionnalité, j'aurais plutôt tendance à douter et à être curieux. Et si j'en avais les moyens techniques et financiers, j'aurais tendance à vouloir regarder alors que si je me retrouvais seulement devant un disque chiffré, il faudrait vraiment que les enjeux soient énormes pour que je me dise que ça en vaille le coup. M'enfin, c'est plus de la psychologie qu'autre chose là ^^

/

----------

## mp342

merci ghoti, je n'avais jamais vu ces fonctions dans hdparm. Par contre, c'est apparemment encore expérimental, as tu déjà pu testé ces fonctions avec gentoo et sait tu si elles sont disponibles sur n'importe quel disque dur ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Slashounet wrote:*   

> Certes, mais quel est l'avantage par rapport au chiffrement simple ? 

 

L'avantage, c'est surtout que tu n'as plus d'accès physique aux données. Impossible donc de tenter de les manipuler, contrairement à des données chiffrées qui, elles, restent malgré tout visibles !

Un autre avantage, c'est que tu peux déterminer un "nombre d'essais" au-delà duquel le disque exigera un cycle power-off/power-on pour accepter une nouvelle tentative. Assez gênant pour une attaque "brut force"  :Wink: 

Les outils pour cracker des données chiffrées pulullent sur le net mais tu en trouveras peu (si tu en trouves !) permettant de faire revivre un disque locké !

S'il te reste un vieux disque dans un coin avec lequel tu peux faire joujou, je te conseille d'expérimenter la technique.

Mais sois prudent : encore une fois, un disque locké est pour ainsi dire "en panne" et totalement irrécupérable sans la clé !

Mais tu peux très bien combiner les deux méthodes (lock+chiffrement) pour additionner leurs avantages respectifs !  :Smile: 

Cela dit, rien n'est absolument inviolable : c'est une question de moyens !  :Wink: 

----------

## Slashounet

Hmm… Eh bien il se trouve que j'ai justement un petit DD qui traîne et dont je ne me sers plus du tout. Je crois que je vais tester ça prochainement, c'est intéressant.

Merci  :Smile: 

/

----------

## ghoti

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Par contre, c'est apparemment encore expérimental,

 

A mon avis, c'est l'implémentation dans hdparm qui est expérimentale !  :Wink: 

Par contre, je connais au moins un cas d'utilisation pratique : les disques durs utilisés dans les STB de Belgacom TV.

On sait qu'ils sont exploités sous Linux car il fut un temps où leur contenu était accessible en les branchant sur n'importe quel ordi mais depuis qu'ils sont "lockés", impossible d'accéder à la moindre donnée !  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> as tu déjà pu testé ces fonctions avec gentoo et sait tu si elles sont disponibles sur n'importe quel disque dur ?

 

J'ai fait un ou deux essais sur un vieux disque, juste pour voir et ça fonctionne mais je n'ai pas poussé très loin.

Ce qui est surtout flippant, c'est le côté "irréversible" : "oubli de clé" == "plus de disque" ! 

Un disque chiffré, au moins, on peut le repartitionner et le reformater ...  :Wink: 

En principe, n'importe quel disque obéissant à la norme ATA devrait supporter cette fonctionnalité.

----------

## mysix

Ouai c'est super ça, c'est tout a fait ce que j'attendais !

Du coup je vais mettre main à la patte et faire attention que mon clavier ne soit pas en AZERTY au moment d'entrer la clé ça serait vraiment bête.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Slashounet wrote:*   Certes, mais quel est l'avantage par rapport au chiffrement simple ?  
> 
> L'avantage, c'est surtout que tu n'as plus d'accès physique aux données. Impossible donc de tenter de les manipuler, contrairement à des données chiffrées qui, elles, restent malgré tout visibles !
> 
> Un autre avantage, c'est que tu peux déterminer un "nombre d'essais" au-delà duquel le disque exigera un cycle power-off/power-on pour accepter une nouvelle tentative. Assez gênant pour une attaque "brut force" 
> ...

 

Je suppose que cette fonctionnalité d'ATA doit résider dans les circuits de la carte contrôleur, or un contournement simple de cette fonctionnalité ne serait-t-il pas, tout bêtement de porter les plateaux du disque sur un autre support ?

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Slashounet wrote:*   Certes, mais quel est l'avantage par rapport au chiffrement simple ?  
> 
> L'avantage, c'est surtout que tu n'as plus d'accès physique aux données. Impossible donc de tenter de les manipuler, contrairement à des données chiffrées qui, elles, restent malgré tout visibles !
> 
> Un autre avantage, c'est que tu peux déterminer un "nombre d'essais" au-delà duquel le disque exigera un cycle power-off/power-on pour accepter une nouvelle tentative. Assez gênant pour une attaque "brut force" 
> ...

 

Si c'est le cas, changer la plaquette électronique est moins risqué   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Si c'est le cas, changer la plaquette électronique est moins risqué  

 je suis bête, c'est vrais que c'est inutile de prendre le risque d'endommager les délicats plateaux !

----------

## mp342

Comme dit plus haut, après, c'est une question de moyen et de valeur de l'information contenue dans le disque. Plus le disque est protégé, plus il devient intéressante de s'attaquer plutôt au système voir, si l'information est vraiment précieuse, à la personne qui la possède !

----------

## Napoleon

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Comme dit plus haut, après, c'est une question de moyen et de valeur de l'information contenue dans le disque. Plus le disque est protégé, plus il devient intéressante de s'attaquer plutôt au système voir, si l'information est vraiment précieuse, à la personne qui la possède !

 Oui mais un simple changement de circuit intégré est à la porté de tout le monde, sauf à tati Daniel à laquelle, je pense, on n'as pas grand chose à caché. Or si le changement de circuit intégré s'avérait être une solution à la lecture du contenu, on a intérêt à pas cachcer grand chose avec cette solution là.

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Oui mais un simple changement de circuit intégré est à la porté de tout le monde,

 

Je ne suis quand même pas sûr qu'un simple changement de CI soit suffisant. Ce serait en effet trop facile !

A mon avis, le lock doit être taggé aussi sur les plateaux ...  :Wink: 

----------

## zyprexa

Pour ma part, plutôt que de faire appels à l'implémentation expérimentale de hdparm, j'avais procédé de la manière suivante lorsque je "m'amusais" à cela avec mon netbook d'une part et ma clé usb d'autre part :

- partitionnement simple (1 linux + 1 pour os concurrent)

- mise en place avec cryptsetup d'une partition root (tutos existent sur le net) + installation de tout le système nux (merci debootstrap)

- partitionnement de la clé usb : la première en fat32 (95% de l'espace), la deuxième en ext2 (le reste)

- on installe grub sur la partition ext2 de la clé et on y copie le kernel + l'initrd réarrangé (+ la clé pour ceux qui veulent)

- on configure l'ordre de démarrage des périphériques du bios qu'on met en priorité sur USB

- une fois que le système est capable de booter sur la clé on peut installer le système de la concurrence.

Au final on obtient une machine qui démarre (sans clé) sur l'os redmond de manière automatique (quoi de plus normal ??). Avec la clé adéquate insérée on a : lecture mbr clé -> renvoi vers partition 2 de la clé -> grub -> kernel -> initrd -> ouverture de la partition avec la clé -> shell / init

Petit bonus : quand on insère la clé usb sous win on ne peut y voir que la première partition, donc pas de proposition de formatage, pas de dossier grub suspect  :Smile: 

Après pour la clé c'est au choix : on laisse /dev/random nous générer une clé maousse qu'on stocke en fichier sur la clé usb (ou dans les blocs qu'on aurait laissé libres au hasard après la deuxième partition de la clé (merci dd + option skip) ou alors on se fabrique une mémoire d'éléphant ^^

Je trouve que cette méthode allie bien la simplicité d'utilisation finale avec une sécurité et une discrétion intéressantes.

----------

## Napoleon

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, plutôt que de faire appels à l'implémentation expérimentale de hdparm, j'avais procédé de la manière suivante lorsque je "m'amusais" à cela avec mon netbook d'une part et ma clé usb d'autre part :
> 
> - partitionnement simple (1 linux + 1 pour os concurrent)
> 
> - mise en place avec cryptsetup d'une partition root (tutos existent sur le net) + installation de tout le système nux (merci debootstrap)
> ...

 J'avais fait ça aussi une fois mais ça n'a rien d'un chiffrement, déja on peut lire ext* sous windows moyennant l'installation d'un petit utilitaire, et la partition nux (que ce soit celle de la cléf usb ou celle de l'ordi) sont parfaitement lisible sur un nux. Le sujet était plutôt de rendre inutilisable le DD par lui même indépendamment de tout OS. Je suppose que l'intérêt de tout ça est de rendre illisible donc in-copiable le contenu du DD (même crypté) de sorte que le cryptogramme ne puisse être conservé le temps que les moyen de chiffrement actuel deviennent cassables (une hantise qu'il m'arrive souvent de ressentir, moi même).

Edit:  *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Oui mais un simple changement de circuit intégré est à la porté de tout le monde, 
> 
> Je ne suis quand même pas sûr qu'un simple changement de CI soit suffisant. Ce serait en effet trop facile !
> 
> A mon avis, le lock doit être taggé aussi sur les plateaux ... 

 J'avoue que cette fonctionnalité m'intéresse aussi, histoire de faire un système anti-vol, où le matériel est complétement loké avec juste un message qui apparait invariablement à l'écran précisant que le matériel est complètement inutilisable et qu'il faudrait me contacter via un numéro que je préciserais. Si c'est un citoyen, il me le rendra, si c'est un voleur on discutera du prix de remise, sachant que même les pièces détachés ne peuvent servir à personne d'autre que moi, je pourrais récupéré mon ordi à un bon prix (50€ ?). On pourrait même faire la même chose avec un soft dans le bios qui lock la motherbord.

Évidement, cette technique de lock du DD est intéressante pour un voleur s'intéressant au matériel, mais pour un espion (voleur s'intéressant aux données), j'aimerais bien m'assuré que cette fonctionnalité tague bien les plateaux, un lien ?Last edited by Napoleon on Fri Nov 19, 2010 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zyprexa

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> J'avais fait ça aussi une fois mais ça n'a rien d'un chiffrement, déja on peut lire ext* sous windows moyennant l'installation d'un petit utilitaire, et la partition nux (que ce soit celle de la cléf usb ou celle de l'ordi) sont parfaitement lisible sur un nux. Le sujet était plutôt de rendre inutilisable le DD par lui même indépendamment de tout OS. 

 

Bien entendu que c'est contournable, c'est juste qu'il ne faut pas faire le coup du post-it collé sur l'écran.

(et le titre du sujet dit bien "sécurité des disques dur).

L'intérêt étant de faire passer la machine pour une cible inintéressante pour le non-averti.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Si c'est un citoyen, il me le rendra, si c'est un voleur on discutera du prix de remise, sachant que même les pièces détachés ne peuvent servir à personne d'autre que moi, je pourrais récupéré mon ordi à un bon prix (50€ ?). On pourrait même faire la même chose avec un soft dans le bios qui lock la motherbord.

 

Ca c'est moins sûr.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Si c'est un citoyen, il me le rendra, si c'est un voleur on discutera du prix de remise, sachant que même les pièces détachés ne peuvent servir à personne d'autre que moi, je pourrais récupéré mon ordi à un bon prix (50€ ?). On pourrait même faire la même chose avec un soft dans le bios qui lock la motherbord. 
> 
> Ca c'est moins sûr.

 

Ouais, tu te vois déjà contacté par ton voleur, qui tout gentil te propose une transaction, et que toi, ô tout gentil, n'appelle pas la police ?

Si ton ordi ne leur convient pas, ils le jetteront dans un fossé.

Pour ma part, je pense qu'il faut une sécurisation adaptée : une protection de psychopathe est lourde à implémenter, et attirera de nombreuses curiosités. Et puis, 

- ton (futur) gamin te déplombera le disque tout seul, soit par chance, soit avec des outils que tu ne connais pas

- si un jour tu te retrouves avec une descente de police, on te forcera légalement à déplomber ton disque dur. 

- un malfrat te torturera pour obtenir les infos nucléaires que contiendra ton disque. Oh, juste des MP3 ? Balancez-le dans le fleuve...

Commence par une petite partition cryptée pour 2-3 données sensibles, et vois pour la suite.

L'option de protection matérielle ne me plaît pas non plus car elle dépend d'un matériel qui devient trop vite obsolète (vive le marketing qui fait changer les connectiques et formats tous les 2-3 ans).

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> j'aimerais bien m'assuré que cette fonctionnalité tague bien les plateaux, un lien ?

 

Par exemple : www.dataclinic.co.uk :

 *Quote:*   

> Removal of an ATA password: Removing a forgotten or unknown password from a hard disk is no simple task, whilst all of the data is intact and stored normally on the surface of the platters, the drive's firmware will not allow access to the data. Removal of unknown passwords has to be attempted by professionals with an in-depth understanding of the way the hard drive works and the changes that are necessary to bypass the security settings and access the data. Recovery of data is not be possible by changing the PCB of the hard drive as the password is stored in the firmware zone on the drive's platters.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## novazur

Intéressante cette conversation.

Et au final, on rigole bien quand on relit les premières réponses :

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Ce que tu cherche a faire n'est pas possible avec un disque dur.

 

Comme quoi, quand on ne sait pas, le mieux c'est...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   j'aimerais bien m'assuré que cette fonctionnalité tague bien les plateaux, un lien ? 
> 
> Par exemple : www.dataclinic.co.uk :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Removal of an ATA password: Removing a forgotten or unknown password from a hard disk is no simple task, whilst all of the data is intact and stored normally on the surface of the platters, the drive's firmware will not allow access to the data. Removal of unknown passwords has to be attempted by professionals with an in-depth understanding of the way the hard drive works and the changes that are necessary to bypass the security settings and access the data. Recovery of data is not be possible by changing the PCB of the hard drive as the password is stored in the firmware zone on the drive's platters. 
> ...

 

hmm (/me se retrousse sa moustache en esquissant un sourire ironique au vu des possibilités qu'il voit se dessinées à l'horizon)

http://wwws.warnerbros.fr/vforvendetta/img/pto_OS_shadow_110.jpg

C'est à Madame Technique que je dédie se sourire et à la virtuosité pour laquelle elle s'est tan appliquée !

----------

## mysix

La question est maintenant, on parle ici de ATA, mais avec du SATA ça marche aussi ?

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà tenté l'expérience...

----------

## ghoti

 *mysix wrote:*   

> La question est maintenant, on parle ici de ATA, mais avec du SATA ça marche aussi ?

 

Quand on a parlé de "ATA", c'était au sens large actuel et pas au sens ancien de "IDE".

D'ailleurs, la question se poserait plutôt pour le PATA (Parallel ATA), qui couvre l'IDE et qui est beaucoup plus ancien que le SATA (Serial ATA).

D'après Wikipedia, les fonctions de sécurités ont été introduite à partir du standard ATA-3, en même temps que le SMART, soit bien avant l'introduction du SATA.

----------

